# Generic upgrade question.



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

I am about to start a new job with a nice little pay rise, so I thought I'd treat myself to an upgrade.

I currently have a Classic with Pid, Rancilio wand, OPV mod paired with an ASCASO I-MINI. I mostly drink esspresso based drinks. Any suggestions what the next step could be? BTW the grinder was a present from my other half last Christmas so whilst I understand not the bst grinder in the world it would be suicide if I replaced it so soon!

Thanks for any advice


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Of course I should have mentioned a budget. Say £500, I'd also sell my Classic so could use the funds towards the upgrade.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

When u say mostly espresso based drinks - do u drink many cappuccinos or flat whites etc?


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Generally flat whites. I'm the only one in the house who drinks coffee but it would be nice to be able to make multiple drinks when we have guests


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Second hand HX machine perhaps? Though you know we're all going to suggest u upgrade the grinder ;-)


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Second hand HX machine perhaps? Though you know we're all going to suggest u upgrade the grinder ;-)










I know! But how? My strategy was to upgrade the coffee and then upgrade the grinder in about 12 months time. That would be a decent gap. I could then use the excuse that a better machine needs a better grinder etc etc.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha not sure.

Maybe someone on here who knows that grinder can give some info on whether that would always be the weakest link


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I've not used an ASCASO I-MINI, as you are the only coffee drinker in the house I would imagine that you could get the best improvement hanging on to the Classic and upgrading the grinder. The way to reduce the risk of sudden death as a result of offending your other half might be to say that the Ascaso is specifically for decaf now.

If you upgrade the Classic what are the benefit's you're looking for other than more control over producing multiple drinks? I have a Sage Dual Boiler which I think is a great machine and excellent for multiple drinks, you'd get a used one for £500 plus what you get for the Classic, however, I'm not sure that the grinder will do the machine justice.

All that said, if you're happy with the results from the grinder you have then, that's the only test that matters and, in that case, I can highly recommend the Sage DB.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great idea re keeping that as your decaf grinder?!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> Great idea re keeping that as your decaf grinder?!


She's clueless about coffee but she not stupid







. There is not way on earth she'd fall for that!

However...

she only drinks decaf tea, she like the smells of coffee but dislikes the taste. If only I could get her to like the taste then bingo. My brothers girlfriend used to hate coffee until I got him a Classic for his birthday now she's like a crack addict for it. I have to work on this.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Swap partners with your brother?


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

GerryM said:


> Swap partners with your brother?


Ha ha ha.

Might be less trouble then explaining a new grinder. Who gets the kids?


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Never mind that, who gets the coffee gear?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The a lot of people run a separate grinder for decaf. The machine makes coffee with whatever you stick in it. A good machine will not make good coffee from a crap grinder


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

She can have the kettle, tea pot and Katy Kidson tea cup







:yuk:I'll take the coffee gear.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> The a lot of people run a separate grinder for decaf. The machine makes coffee with whatever you stick in it. A good machine will not make good coffee from a crap grinder


The ASCASO isn't that bad. To be honest I get a good cup from the Classic but I've done all the mods in it and want to go up a step. I know part of this is to upgrade the grinder but first things first upgrade the coffee machine and then I can do the grinder at a later date. This is all conjecture at the moment as I won't have the funds for a couple of months but wanted to start doing the homework now.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok machine it is for now then.

Is probably going to come down to the now quite familiar sage vs e61 choice.

Lots to read on here though quite different propositions so where do u sit on the looks of the sage db?


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, what your main reason for the upgrade from the Gaggia? I'm in hunt the hit for a gaggia with a pid, if you do want to sell yours pls do let me know @maths15


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

itn said:


> Hi, what your main reason for the upgrade from the Gaggia? I'm in hunt the hit for a gaggia with a pid, if you do want to sell yours pls do let me know @maths15


Hi

I've modded the Classic as much as possible so want to move on. It will be a couple of months yet but as and when I'll advertised on here first. I'll give you the heads up when I post in the selling section.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

maths15 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've modded the Classic as much as possible so want to move on. It will be a couple of months yet but as and when I'll advertised on here first. I'll give you the heads up when I post in the selling section.


Thanks buddy, I'm curious as to what you would upgrade to.


----------

